# 2010 HOPRA National Championships



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Info is now available on the HOPRA website, here's a link: http://www.hopra.net/2010Nationals.html


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Whoa mama, unlimited on 28 foot monster track. 

Put Jodie Foster in a seat in the middle of that thing during the race and she'd be transported to another universe.


----------

